# Well Point in Louisiana



## PrepperMD (Dec 24, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone out there had any experience driving a well point or sand well point by hand in the Louisiana or the east Texas area? We have soil that has lots of clay, and was looking if anyone had had any luck in a similar adventure!

Thanks in advance

-Ernie


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I have driven many in Minnesota. If you have clay chances are you are out of luck. They are called "sand points" for a reason.


----------



## mtexplorer (Dec 14, 2012)

If you can get deep enough past the clay and hard pan, sometimes you can get a good well. The area I live in, we build the sandpoints out of 21' stick of 2" galv pipe and weld a steel point on the end for driving and then perf the pipe with 1/4" holes up about 6-8 feet. Reg points can't be driven here, too much rock, it just crushes them. A welding shop can build one for you and you can hire a contractor with a fence post driver to drive it for you. That's what I'm doing here. They start with using an auger for fence posts and go as deep as then can and then set the pipe and start driving. It's usually a one shot deal, good idea to make sure you have water before you go the expense. We have a high water table here so sandpoints are very common. 

M


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

PrepperMD said:


> I was wondering if anyone out there had any experience driving a well point or sand well point by hand in the Louisiana or the east Texas area? We have soil that has lots of clay, and was looking if anyone had had any luck in a similar adventure!
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> -Ernie


The problem is your water table is either 35' or 200'. We're in the sandy part of the county and we're right on top of an outcrop of the Carrizo/Wilcox aquifer so we have a shallow well.

The side of the county closer to Louisiana is primarily clay and the people I know who have wells on that side have the deeper wells. Before you get started, have you asked your neighbors the depth of their water wells? At least that way you know what you're up against.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

With few exceptions a driven sand point has to have standing water at 25 feet or less to work. This is basically surface water and often contains some contaminates. Some are good water some are not. If you end up with a functioning well have the water tested. I always suggest having the water tested by a private company - not a government entity.


----------



## Swampwood (Jan 2, 2013)

La here... I have the sand point and pipe on hand, don't think it'll be a problem with our high table. I plan on post holing to start..I meant to look up the water blaster method to help in case it gets tough.
I wanted to find info on LSU ag dept having water sample testing too.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Swampwood said:


> the water blaster method to help in case it gets tough.


Power washer?


----------

